# Hetherington and Berner



## xtort- (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the Hetherington and Berner building that sits right on the southwest edge of downtown Indianapolis.  I suspect it will be getting knocked down during the next period of downtown expansion.  I tried to do some justice to the ugliness of the building, hopefully it showed through:

#1





#2, from a slightly different angle, expsing more of the inside of the complex:



There are a few more shots of this building and others like/near it if you click on these pics, and view through the album they are in.  

C&C please!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2009)

Did you take these through the windscreen of your car?
They are ever so slightly blurry, as if...


----------



## xtort- (Jan 22, 2009)

Nope, by this point, my car was about 3 miles away from me.  I don't see the blurriness, but maybe it's time to see the eye doctor again


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2009)

It's around the stacks and the poles in the first picture... the sky ... but that could also be ... well, I don't know ... At least I THOUGHT you might have taken it through the windscreen, not wanting to WALK that area... little do I know...


----------



## xtort- (Jan 22, 2009)

It might be artifacts from having to "fix" the crappy crappy sky I had that day.  In the original, the sky was almost completely blown.


----------



## xtort- (Jan 22, 2009)

bump?


----------

